# What are you paying for bagged salt?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

no matter where you are located.. buying per skid, how much is it per bag?

I get some of our salt, most of it actually, through a company i sub some work from, they sell it to me direct at their cost of about $3.60 a bag...

I swear i have seen it at home depot PER bag, i mean you can buy ONE bag for $5.09 or $5.19 per bag.

I was going to buy 3 skids from my big landscape supply company in central NJ, and because i didnt pre-order or am not ordering by the truck load, 18 skids, its $5.05 a bag if i get at least each skid, WTF?

Ive seen tons of places in the $4.xx range, and my own place which doesnt even sell to the public is over $5? After sales tax thats $5.40 a bag or something. 

I pay $173 a skid so far/previously until now
Id have to dish out $259 a skid at that price, isnt that too high when buying whole skids?


----------



## mkatrucking (Sep 4, 2008)

Farm and Fleet.. Eastern Iowa, $298.00/skid plus tax!!!!!!! Rip off. Bought ours for 3.19/bag in June. Going for 6.00plus now...


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

6.47 for a 80lb bag at Menard's


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

i'm pretty sure the guys up here are payin' $2.99 a bag for 40 kg's


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We pay $5 a bag, but our supplier warehouses 70 pallets of salt and 15 of calcium for us so paying the extra for safe, dry storage with a forklift is good for us, besides the owner of that business lives about 3 blocks away. We keep about 5 pallets in our yard but if we run out she's close and we just pick her up day or night if ther roads are bad.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

5 plus here for $50. No rock salt, only solar.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Been buying one pallet at a time here in central NY for 170 a pallet. thats with 30-80lb bags. (2400lbs)


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

qualitycut;705301 said:


> 6.47 for a 80lb bag at Menard's


I just paid 6.13 per 80# friday night in Buffalo.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

$3.28 a bag. 49 on a pallet for $161


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

$254.25 per pallet 49 bags at 50#.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*prices*

What about ice melt? what is everyone using? Is that Road Runner stuff any good? or Traction Melt . I can buy that at $9.00 bag now .


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

pelt35;706009 said:


> What about ice melt? what is everyone using? Is that Road Runner stuff any good? or Traction Melt . I can buy that at $9.00 bag now .


well i guess my $5.09 a bag or whatever isnt way off then.. sure is a lot more than the other guys though.

we use safer than salt mostly, $8.xx a bag, and its at the lower end like $8.15 or something in pallets.


----------



## topgunn (Jan 31, 2008)

its 6.50 to 7.00 a #50 bag per pallet picked up in here. its cheaper by the truck load if its available.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Solar Salt -- $4.25 per 50 lbs.

De-icer -- $9.23 per 50 lbs.

Started the year with 2 semi loads.....working on our 5th semi right now


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

NoFearDeere;706330 said:


> Solar Salt -- $4.25 per 50 lbs.
> 
> De-icer -- $9.23 per 50 lbs.
> 
> Started the year with 2 semi loads.....working on our 5th semi right now


How do you like performance of the Solar salt? I can get that for 3.75 per 50# bag pallet

Thanks,
James


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Pay 192.00 a pallet. 49 50# bags. Glad I am not paying above 4 per bag. (yet). 

Jason


----------



## Post Mowing (Oct 6, 2006)

Solar salt $4 at farm and fleet on sale


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Salt in the winter is getting to be like the gasoline 
Tycoons...supply and demand drive the going price...since we need it in the winter the demand goes UP UP and UP for about 3mos. SOOOOOoooo they "hide" it in their storage buildings and then rumors go around that there is none ( really there is plenty) so the wholesale people mark it up 25% and the retailer mark's it up 100% so YOU pay 3.99 to 9.99 for the 1.25 bag of freakin dumb Axx salt !!!!!!

See where Im going here ????? Drive down the demand and we can win this Piss'n match


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;704996 said:


> no matter where you are located.. buying per skid, how much is it per bag?
> 
> I get some of our salt, most of it actually, through a company i sub some work from, they sell it to me direct at their cost of about $3.60 a bag...
> 
> ...


depot is selling 50's for 7.49 here ,lmao


----------



## SnowMelt2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

pelt35;706009 said:


> What about ice melt? what is everyone using? Is that Road Runner stuff any good? or Traction Melt . I can buy that at $9.00 bag now .


Both produced by Scotwood and are 96-99% sodium (rock salt). $9.00 seems a little stiff for rock salt.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

pelt35;706009 said:


> What about ice melt? what is everyone using? Is that Road Runner stuff any good? or Traction Melt . I can buy that at $9.00 bag now .


My cost on the Roadrunner is $4.28 per bag. I hope you aren't really paying $9.00 a bag for it since you can purchase it for $5.97 a bag at Home Depot.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

were is a place in ct that i can get baged and at what price?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I get mine for $5.00 a bag at Home Lumber here in town, otherwise known as a DoitBest Store.


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

$223 skid 49 fifty pound bags. South Central Indiana. Local Fertilizer supply store.


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

I was paying 5.40/80lb bag picked up, plus tax, then realized I need truckloads of it, so I bought 28 pallets, delivered and unloaded, for about 6.50 a bag. That was, however, after prices went up once, at that time, it was about 6.00/80lbs picked up. 

It's gone up quite a bit since then, but I'm not worried because I have plenty!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I was quoted 5.10 a 50 # bag of Halite, skid price last night. Plus tax and delivery. 
far cry from the 3.65 a bag I pre-paid in early nov.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

i was quoted 3.77 a bag in august when we were desperately searching for salt and thinking of going for bags, i dont know who this is or if they have it anymore 800-554-8658, united salt?


----------

